# Lyft rematch!



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I am tired of lyft having to rematch me with closer pax without prime time! How is this legal! They are forcing me to take this non prime time when I had ping with 100% prime time. If a cancel I get the threat messages that I cannot cancel anymore rides. So I am literally tiring of cancelling when they rematch with non prime pax. I haven’t look at the contract but does anybody know what I says about rematch?


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> I am tired of lyft having to rematch me with closer pax without prime time! How is this legal! They are forcing me to take this non prime time when I had ping with 100% prime time. If a cancel I get the threat messages that I cannot cancel anymore rides. So I am literally tiring of cancelling when they rematch with non prime pax. I haven't look at the contract but does anybody know what I says about rematch?


Have you called phone support?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Will they do something ? I emailed them and they ignore it.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Yep. This morning I am in driver mode, but touching another screen, and Lyft decides that is close enough, and gives me a ride, probably not PT and unknown rider rating. So I decide to get it, because I don't want the cancel police to arrive, though I hardly every cancel, but I am an 80 percenter and some folks think Lyft is looking for reasons to deactivate us. So not more than 30 seconds later a new name appears, and I reach my breaking point, and cancel the guy. They are clearly having trouble getting buck a mile fares filled here, and they should, those are minimum wage rides unless you get a generous tip, which is rare. 

Lyft is burning the candle at both ends lately trying to look profitable, or almost profitable, for their IPO next year. They can't continue to do this or they will really run out of drivers. Lest there be any mistake about our employment status, they are sacrificing driver pay to look profitable, and they just don't care, and have made sure that they don't have to (with required arbitration and such).


----------



## Jesses (Oct 30, 2017)

fairsailing said:


> Lyft is burning the candle at both ends lately trying to look profitable, or almost profitable, for their IPO next year. They can't continue to do this or they will really run out of drivers. Lest there be any mistake about our employment status, they are sacrificing driver pay to look profitable, and they just don't care, and have made sure that they don't have to (with required arbitration and such).


I doubt Lyft is anywhere near profitable. Their move to open things up state wide in most states is aggressive, but leaves them unable to offer attractive incentives in those areas ($5 referral, $5 for PAX one ride). They keep prime time disabled in those areas, it appears, and they're hoping drivers will do a lot of minimum fare pickups for $3.64.

In an area with 50,000 people, it should be possible for a full time driver to make money during the week. That's not possible here - and it isn't just about the lack of awareness. It's also the fact that Lyft takes too large of a percentage of low cost fares.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Jesses said:


> I doubt Lyft is anywhere near profitable....


Absolutely true, but they are doing the smoke and mirrors thing to look that way (drivers are the smoke btw).

I just completed my worst week of driving from an hourly rate standpoint, after two years, with a record low 30% acceptance rate, that is saying something. Lyft appears to have perfected the fake PT to get drivers out, then the PT instantly disappears and drivers are faced with buck a mile fares or going home. I have never seen fake PT as nakedly obvious and widely applied, as this last week. It was jaw dropping. They can only keep cars on the road with these $1,600 signup bonus' for 300 rides in 60 days.

Just as I am writing this Lyft sends me an invitation to a "driver support" event to help me learn how to make more money. Let me rephrase that to Lyft really means, "to help Lyft to make more money before the IPO". And they are offering coffee and water!!!! Holy buckets, what a deal. Like I have two years plus of driving, 2,500 rides and a 5.0 rating. Really Lyft?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I called and they said that how the system works and it may reassigned me. The dude feel sorry for me and gave me 5 dollar bonus because I got screw out prime time and got stuck 14 mile ride that took 50 minutes due to traffic and waiting. It was round trip. It is bs that lyft can and be allowed to do this! They done this more then once.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Yep, you can call in and ask for $5 bucks for pretty much anything these days, and as long as your rating is decent, they will pay. I am sure they think it is a small price to pay to keep drivers on the road for a month or more longer before they quit (I am sure they have metrics on this).


----------



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> I am tired of lyft having to rematch me with closer pax without prime time! How is this legal! They are forcing me to take this non prime time when I had ping with 100% prime time. If a cancel I get the threat messages that I cannot cancel anymore rides. So I am literally tiring of cancelling when they rematch with non prime pax. I haven't look at the contract but does anybody know what I says about rematch?


Turn your phone to airplane mode, it freezes that trip without your cancellation rate dropping.


----------



## ashton482 (Aug 26, 2017)

theres an option on the app you can decline the ride if they add one in your que no need to cancel the ride


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

The issue that I have if they rematch me with someone there is no way to know if they are on prime or not.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Had the same issue again this morning. Lyft switched me to a pax that was 8 minutes farther than my original trip. 

I cancelled it! Sent a nasty email to lyft and reminded them of the "Breach of Contract". 

They removed my cancelled trip, and applied $5 to my account.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Does someone have a copy of our contract with lyft and what I says regarding rematching?


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

https://www.lyft.com/terms

TOS. Breach occurs when they switch riders. the tool they are using is called BAILOUT.

Use the last ride feature Press online button. "Sign off after last ride" drop off current ride and go back on line.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

_"Rematch"_ is actually something completely different that _*Uber* _sometimes does at airports. You drop off an airport ride, and bingo, you get a stacked ping ahead of the queue. That's a "rematch."

What you're discussing is what Lyft calls _"Re-dispatch."_ You should ask Lyft support about it, because their explanation of it is quite amusing.

They "Re-dispatched" me Saturday while I was on the phone with the Plus pax setting up the pickup in a difficult downtown venue. They offered me a Line ride to replace the Plus, and then whined that I "...missed a ride request."

Um...Offline.

Zero Lyft rides Saturday, zero Sunday, zero Monday. Hell, the entire rest of the month could be like that if I don't turn the app on.

Maybe early December... No wait, Art Basel is Dec 6-10, and Uber will be very busy.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Yea the guy at I spoke to said re-dispatched can be trigger even if you get stuck on long red light and it will find you closer rider. It is total bs from lyft! They did to me last 2 weeks ago when I had 150% prime ping. Sigh. They are horrible!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

You guys are going about it all wrong....Lyft won't deactivate you for low acceptance rate. They may bore you to tears with the constant emails and texts about it...but won't deactivate you. Last weekend, I left it on all Friday night while driving Uber and cherry picked my rides....had a 37% Acceptance Rate. Did the same thing Saturday night, had a 39% Acceptance Rate.

They want to play games by switching out accepted fares...then I will cherry pick the fares I want and let the rest of them time out.

Note to self, if you miss three pings in a row, they knock you offline.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> You guys are going about it all wrong....Lyft won't deactivate you for low acceptance rate. They may bore you to tears with the constant emails and texts about it...but won't deactivate you. Last weekend, I left it on all Friday night while driving Uber and cherry picked my rides....had a 37% Acceptance Rate. Did the same thing Saturday night, had a 39% Acceptance Rate.
> 
> They want to play games by switching out accepted fares...then I will cherry pick the fares I want and let the rest of them time out.
> 
> Note to self, if you miss three pings in a row, they knock you offline.


Dude we not talking about acceptance rate, we are taking about canceling ride after they bail switch prime with non prime rides.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Dude we not talking about acceptance rate, we are taking about canceling ride after they bail switch prime with non prime rides.


Read the whole message....


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> Read the whole message....


I read the whole message. You're talking about something completely different -- acceptance strategies.

We're talking about Lyft canceling *already-accepted rides* while you are driving to the pickup. Whether you cherry-picked that ride is irrelevant. You still lose the ride.



Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Yea the guy at I spoke to said re-dispatched can be trigger even if you get stuck on long red light and it will find you closer rider. It is total bs from lyft! They did to me last 2 weeks ago when I had 150% prime ping. Sigh. They are horrible!


Exactly, and that's why I always stay online with Uber en route to Lyft rides.

If the Uber ride is closer/better surge or boost/higher level of service/etc, I accept and the Lyft pax eventually cancels. If I get a Lyft re-dispatch, I accept it only if it is Plus or Premium (and that's never happened, lol.)

Two can play this game.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Lyft is really shady. They are basically suggesting we race to pick up the pax, if we it catches a delay for any reason it will redispatch you. They essentially forcing you to take less desirable ping. At least uber matches the surges.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Lyft is really shady. They are basically suggesting we race to pick up the pax, if we it catches a delay for any reason it will redispatch you. They essentially forcing you to take less desirable ping. At least uber matches the surges.


I don't think this particular issue is Lyft being shady. It's Lyft trying to solve a problem they have, and *going about it in a stupid, self-defeating way.*

The problem they are trying to fix is the dreaded long pickup, which causes them to lose a LOT of rides because Uber's pickup time is much shorter.

However, long pickups are caused by two things:

Not enough pax, so pax are scattered out all over the place
Not enough drivers, so drivers are farther away from the pax than Uber
As long as Lyft is so weak in customer base and drivers, they will continue to have riders request both companies and take the first one who shows up. Lyft loses that contest 90% of the time.

So some genius Lyftkid, who has never driven rideshare a day in their life, came up with a brainstorm: If another driver goes online closer than the one we dispatched, we'll give the ride to them and cancel the original driver. The rider gets a quicker Lyft response and the driver who ends up with the ride has a shorter drive to the pax than the first driver would have had.

Lyftkid's idea is a big hit at the weekly Lyftkid meeting, their boss is a hero for hiring such a genius, and Re-dispatch is born!

The problem is, the Uber drivers are still gonna get there quicker and Lyft is still gonna lose those rides.

Nobody at Lyft ever checks to see if Re-dispatch _actually works_, because Lyft is all about ideas, looking good, talking good, being inclusive,blah, blah, blah -- and they are not about RESULTS.

And...in the process, Lyft pisses off their drivers because they keep taking rides away from us.

But that doesn't matter, because this issue is RESOLVED, and Lyftkid can move on to the next big thing. Let Support handle the complaints the best way they can.

This is just Lyft being Lyft.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I wouldn’t mind being redispatch to a closer rider if they kept my prime time attached. It hurts the rider because I end up canceling on the dispatch soul since I don’t know if it has prime attached or not. I will now let the new dispatch cancel instead of wasting my cancellation on a pax.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Great post JimKE. Rings true to me. It's almost like you work there....


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

fairsailing said:


> Great post JimKE. Rings true to me. It's almost like you work there....


I've spent some time in large organizations and there are certain similarities regardless of industry or sector.

Not everyone is trying to improve things 100% of the time. Sometimes they're just trying to make themselves look good. And this kind of fiasco is what you get -- especially if nobody is minding the store to see whether things actually work or not.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> You guys are going about it all wrong....Lyft won't deactivate you for low acceptance rate. They may bore you to tears with the constant emails and texts about it...but won't deactivate you. Last weekend, I left it on all Friday night while driving Uber and cherry picked my rides....had a 37% Acceptance Rate. Did the same thing Saturday night, had a 39% Acceptance Rate.
> 
> They want to play games by switching out accepted fares...then I will cherry pick the fares I want and let the rest of them time out.
> 
> Note to self, if you miss three pings in a row, they knock you offline.


Not sure what you are thinking. There is no option to accept or not accept, Lyft just replaces your pax with another one.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> Not sure what you are thinking. There is no option to accept or not accept, Lyft just replaces your pax with another one.


I've had it both ways, and I'm not sure why. I've been redirected -- and if I ever drive for lyft again, I will drive in the opposite direction until they cancel.

And I've received a brand new request (which I let expire) and then a few seconds later, a text saying the original ride was canceled. I ignored the new request (Line replacing a Plus ride), and went offline. Interestingly, I drove for two more hours Uber-only and made $63.

I ended the week (part-timer) with 30 Uber rides and 5 Lyft, with 8x Uber earnings over lyft.

I haven't gone online with lyft since except for a few minutes on Sunday to see how the airport queue was moving. But if I'd gotten an airport ping, I would let it expire.

We're headed into our busy season now, so I'll probably just do 1-2 lyft rides a week to stay current, and just do Uber the rest of the time.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I've had it both ways, and I'm not sure why. I've been redirected -- and if I ever drive for lyft again, I will drive in the opposite direction until they cancel.
> 
> And I've received a brand new request (which I let expire) and then a few seconds later, a text saying the original ride was canceled. I ignored the new request (Line replacing a Plus ride), and went offline. Interestingly, I drove for two more hours Uber-only and made $63.
> 
> ...


Lyft will send you threatening messages for not driving toward your pax. Trust me....


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> Lyft will send you threatening messages for not driving toward your pax. Trust me....


They're going to send plenty of annoying whines anyway. How is this one different?


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

JimKE said:


> They're going to send plenty of annoying whines anyway. How is this one different?


It's different because they can deactivate you for doing this.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

You don't have to cancel, just drive the wrong way, and the system will "rematch" or re-dispatch the call. This rematch issue is bs. I had a rematch last week, they sent me rematch back to the hotel I was parked in front of... Nice ride to airport, but it still irritates that they just switch jobs with out any notification.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

kcdrvr15 said:


> You don't have to cancel, just drive the wrong way, and the system will "rematch" or re-dispatch the call. This rematch issue is bs. I had a rematch last week, they sent me rematch back to the hotel I was parked in front of... Nice ride to airport, but it still irritates that they just switch jobs with out any notification.


Lyft will send you threatening messages for not driving toward your pax. Trust me.... if you continue, they can deactivate you for it.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

If I find myself driving away from the pax for whatever reason I sometimes hit Arrived, just so I dont get redispatched. 

An example would be when the pax isnt where they dropped the pin and is a couple blocks away in opposite direction.

I used to think that calling the pax helped to lock it in so as not to be redispatched so easily. But a couple nights ago I called a pax because road construction was forcing me to detour a few blocks and also they werent sure I would be able to get to them also because of the road construction. Anyway we worked it out and I said to the pax, "I'll arrive in about 2 minutes", hung up and noticed I was no longer in a ride. 

Luckily I got a new ping about 45secs later but the original pax must wonder what happened unless their new driver got there quick..


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I got my Daily Driving Report from Lyft this morning. Online 3 minutes, 0 rides, rating 4.94, AWESOME!

Went online yesterday afternoon, got a ping 8 minutes away, accepted and started that way, canceled by Lyft. Offline with Lyft for the rest of nice *Uber* shift.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lyft is making perhaps the worst mistake w/ this stuff.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Lyft rematched me away from a couple rides Saturday night. One was 450% PT and the other was 500% PT. I canceled both because I had no idea if the new rides were PT. Snowy weather on a Saturday night and it was a great night. Minimum 200% and 2.0x for over two hours at bar closing time.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Uber tried the closer car scheme for a while but I haven’t seen it for a long time. Do they still do it?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Uber tried the closer car scheme for a while but I haven't seen it for a long time. Do they still do it?


I don't think they do it in our market. They tried it for a week or two, but they don't need it in Miami -- plenty of drivers, short pickups, great efficiency.

In our market, Lyft needs drivers much more than they need quicker pickups, but they're still doing that stupidity anyway. They think if something works in SFO it will apply globally.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> I am tired of lyft having to rematch me with closer pax without prime time! How is this legal! They are forcing me to take this non prime time when I had ping with 100% prime time. If a cancel I get the threat messages that I cannot cancel anymore rides. So I am literally tiring of cancelling when they rematch with non prime pax. I haven't look at the contract but does anybody know what I says about rematch?


Under NO circumstances should you be cancelling a call. If a ride ever auto-starts, end the call, email Lyft, let them know it started on its own, and they'll refund the pax. Also, request any negative rating (for a ride that didn't occur) be removed. If they don't remove a bad rating and you notice a variance, take screenshots for future discrimination claims.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/never-cancel-another-call-again-beat-the-system-make-more-money-per-hour.207571/


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Under NO circumstances should you be cancelling a call. If a ride ever auto-starts, end the call, email Lyft, let them know it started on its own, and they'll refund the pax. Also, request any negative rating (for a ride that didn't occur) be removed. If they don't remove a bad rating and you notice a variance, take screenshots for future discrimination claims.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/never-cancel-another-call-again-beat-the-system-make-more-money-per-hour.207571/


End the call? It started on its own? Are you talking about saying you arrived and ending the ride? F that. Just cancel if there are prime time rides to be had. If not, close the Lyft app and focus on Uber. Pax will cancel when they see you not moving. Much simpler than emailing Lyft, especially during busy times.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

I think we’re on the same page


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> End the call? It started on its own? Are you talking about saying you arrived and ending the ride? F that. Just cancel if there are prime time rides to be had. If not, close the Lyft app and focus on Uber. Pax will cancel when they see you not moving. Much simpler than emailing Lyft, especially during busy times.


I don't believe he is talking about this but for the record Lyft does sometimes autostart trips. I got a ping to residential location. As I approached a lady called me and told me I was picking up her patient. He was in a wheelchair. She warned me that he was hard to find. I'm not a jerk so I was nice but I told her I'm in a corolla and will it be enough room in the trunk for the wheelchair. She said it would and I said OK, if I have problems getting him I will call back.

Well I get to the ping and there is no such address. So I call and instead of getting her I get him. I explain that it looks like the wrong address and we discover that it is the wrong address and she placed the ping wrong. It is the same street name but on the other side of town.

I say OK and decide I'll just bite the bullet and do it and not be a jerk (I have lots of taxi experience and am used to this stuff). Just after hanging up with him I notice Lyft autostarted the trip! So it charged him from where the pickup was supposed to be to me driving to get him at the real location and then for the distance to the dropoff. I was going to contact Lyft and tell them to change it but then I figured NO they were the ones who autostarted the trip and I should be paid for driving that extra distance anyway.

tl/dr: Lyft autostarts the trip sometimes. It can cause problems.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I don't believe he is talking about this but for the record Lyft does sometimes autostart trips. I got a ping to residential location. As I approached a lady called me and told me I was picking up her patient. He was in a wheelchair. She warned me that he was hard to find. I'm not a jerk so I was nice but I told her I'm in a corolla and will it be enough room in the trunk for the wheelchair. She said it would and I said OK, if I have problems getting him I will call back.
> 
> Well I get to the ping and there is no such address. So I call and instead of getting her I get him. I explain that it looks like the wrong address and we discover that it is the wrong address and she placed the ping wrong. It is the same street name but on the other side of town.
> 
> ...


The discussion was about Lyft forcing rematch rides while en route to the original pax. Auto start only happens after you mark yourself as having arrived.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Bumping an old thread. Just had a rematch today. The best defense against having to cancel a rematch is to try and get as high a PT as possible. After many of these, I have yet to have the rematch be at lower PT or further away.

I took a 200% PT during this mornings rush hour with a pretty long chase. Sure enough, they switched me to a closer run at 200% PT, turned out to be a $57 airport run, which was luck, but the original PT was maintained.

If they start messing with the PT on rematches, they will be cancelled immediately, and I think they know that.


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

Where is the breach of contract in the terms of service? Just wondering cause i want to send them nasty reminders too if they keep doing nasty things to us.


Johnydoo said:


> Had the same issue again this morning. Lyft switched me to a pax that was 8 minutes farther than my original trip.
> 
> I cancelled it! Sent a nasty email to lyft and reminded them of the "Breach of Contract".
> 
> They removed my cancelled trip, and applied $5 to my account.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

fairsailing said:


> Bumping an old thread. Just had a rematch today. The best defense against having to cancel a rematch is to try and get as high a PT as possible. After many of these, I have yet to have the rematch be at lower PT or further away.
> 
> I took a 200% PT during this mornings rush hour with a pretty long chase. Sure enough, they switched me to a closer run at 200% PT, turned out to be a $57 airport run, which was luck, but the original PT was maintained.
> 
> If they start messing with the PT on rematches, they will be cancelled immediately, and I think they know that.


Thanks for the shed of hope!

Anyone else have similar experiences? This past weekend in Boston there was a surge of 400-500% after Boston Calling and the Celtics game got out. Got a 500% surge ping from one block away. On my way I hit a red light for about 20 seconds and Lyft auto-rematched me with another pickup saying "Pick-up changed, re-routing", with no indication of whether it was PT or not. I instantly canceled and accepted some new incoming pings.

If we accept a Lyft PT of, say 200%, and then Lyft re-matches and re-routes us to ANOTHER passenger at their discretion, is the originally-accepted PT rate carried over to this new ride? If not this is a serious bait and switch.. throwing out 400% pings that NOBODY would turn down, having it accepted, then re-routing that driver immediately to a shitty Line call in the hood with no PT.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

I have had enough of these to be sure this is how the Minneapolis market works. But Lyft has been known to have different rules for different markets.

On a side note, it would be nice if Lyft actually told us how their app works. Support has no clue, and about half of all app operation is undocumented, and I am being generous. (But then they would not be able to exploit the newbies so easily.)

Regarding the TOS, this item is not discussed specifically, but giving drivers a ride they didn't ask for at a price they didn't agree to would cross the contractor / employee line IMO.


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> It's different because they can deactivate you for doing this.


You mean deactivate you for not driving towards pax? Never had a problem with this though i dont do it all the time. In most cases if your not moving or heading towards a passenger lyft will cancel the ride on their own or the passenger will. Are you sure can get deactivated for this?

Yes i think i may have gotten a couple of those but never threat of deactivation. Has anyone gotten deactivated for not driving toward passenger too many times? I usually put it in airplane mode, or turn off celluar data eventually lyft will cancel or the passenger will. If lyft cancels the ride, I have asked at the hub and the customer support told me it should not go against us.


PickEmUp said:


> Lyft will send you threatening messages for not driving toward your pax. Trust me....


----------

